# Tuenti doing away with Digital VOice



## AlexNYC (Aug 2, 2017)

I use the Digital voice app of tuenti a lot. It allows me to receive calls on my Spanish number in the App while I am in the US.

Tuenti is discontinuing this service. DO you know of any other SPanish carrier that has an app where you can make/receive calls?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We tend to all use Whatsapp in Spain. You can call anywhere in the world. Don't know anyone who uses Tuenti.


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> We tend to all use Whatsapp in Spain. You can call anywhere in the world. Don't know anyone who uses Tuenti.


But can you only call people who have whatsapp?


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

skip o said:


> But can you only call people who have whatsapp?


Yes.

It is however, an app that's easy enough to download from the google play store and you can then invite your contacts to download it too.

https://www.whatsapp.com/

Have a look on their website for more info and see if it's for you. Or not, as the case may be.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

skip o said:


> But can you only call people who have whatsapp?


You can call anyone - however, I am told you can't call landlines (although ISTR that I have done so)

WhatsApp calls are very hit and miss - the quality for many is very poor.

I must know hundreds who use Tuenti as the quality is excellent and ALL calls were free - we regularly talk for hours on international calls and all for free.

We are now trying to decide who to use. Lobster is looking good but a bit expensive (12€ for 2 gig and free calls) DigiMobil is slightly cheaper (10€) with 3 gig but calls to UK are not free.

We juts want a very cheap basic package as most of the time we're on WiFi - anyone any other suggestions?


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> You can call anyone - however, I am told you can't call landlines (although ISTR that I have done so)
> 
> WhatsApp calls are very hit and miss - the quality for many is very poor.
> 
> ...


Take a look at Lebara: https://mobile.lebara.com/es/es/


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

The Skipper said:


> Take a look at Lebara: https://mobile.lebara.com/es/es/


Thanks. The problem with them is they have an "establishment" charge of 38 cents for EVERY call.

This soon racks up the cost even with "free" minutes


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> You can call anyone - however, I am told you can't call landlines (although ISTR that I have done so)
> 
> WhatsApp calls are very hit and miss - the quality for many is very poor.
> 
> ...


I use Skype to call landlines. Whatsapp doesn't have that functionality - yet. Though to be honest I only make about one phone call a month on average, compared to Whatsapp messaging about five times a day!


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Thanks. The problem with them is they have an "establishment" charge of 38 cents for EVERY call.
> 
> This soon racks up the cost even with "free" minutes


I don't think that is the case, certainly not from my experience with Lebara over the last five years. If you buy a package there are no charges at all for the stipulated free minutes. I rarely buy packages because I don't make that many calls but I top up my balance every month and that gives me free calls to other Lebara users in Spain. My wife and friends are on Lebara so it works out well for us. Lebara was taken over at the end of last year by Masmovil so there could be changes to come ....


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

The Skipper said:


> I don't think that is the case, certainly not from my experience with Lebara over the last five years. If you buy a package there are no charges at all for the stipulated free minutes. I rarely buy packages because I don't make that many calls but I top up my balance every month and that gives me free calls to other Lebara users in Spain. My wife and friends are on Lebara so it works out well for us. Lebara was taken over at the end of last year by Masmovil so there could be changes to come ....


It certainly is the case and is stipulated on the website that you quoted.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> It certainly is the case and is stipulated on the website that you quoted.


We must be looking at different versions of the web site (perhaps because I am a registered online user?)! This is what I am reading:

_ "Los bonos Flexi 5, 10 y 15 se pueden activar en un punto de venta Lebara, enviando un SMS gratuito al 22333 con la palabra FLEXI5, FLEXI10 o FLEXI15, según corresponda o en www.lebara.es. Los bonos Flexi 5, 10 y 15 incluyen 100, 400 y 800 minutos respectivamente, válidos para llamadas a fijos y móviles de España y de 51 países más (excepto móviles de Marruecos, Chile, Argentina, México, Brasil, Paraguay, Perú, Uruguay, República Dominicana y Venezuela), sin coste de establecimiento de llamada."_

I have checked my online call history and I have never had to pay a connection charge when calling as part of a package. Also, if I top up regularly I don't pay anything for Lebara to Lebara calls within Spain.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

The Skipper said:


> We must be looking at different versions of the web site (perhaps because I am a registered online user?)! This is what I am reading:
> 
> _ "Los bonos Flexi 5, 10 y 15 se pueden activar en un punto de venta Lebara, enviando un SMS gratuito al 22333 con la palabra FLEXI5, FLEXI10 o FLEXI15, según corresponda o en www.lebara.es. Los bonos Flexi 5, 10 y 15 incluyen 100, 400 y 800 minutos respectivamente, válidos para llamadas a fijos y móviles de España y de 51 países más (excepto móviles de Marruecos, Chile, Argentina, México, Brasil, Paraguay, Perú, Uruguay, República Dominicana y Venezuela), sin coste de establecimiento de llamada."_
> 
> I have checked my online call history and I have never had to pay a connection charge when calling as part of a package. Also, if I top up regularly I don't pay anything for Lebara to Lebara calls within Spain.


You are correct, I apologise.

I read this (wrongly);

"A las llamadas de Lebara a Lebara realizadas fuera de los 500 minutos se aplica un establecimiento 0,379€. Superados estos límites, las llamadas serán tarificadas como llamadas nacionales a móviles por 0,199€/min. Superado el límite de 1000 SMS nacionales serán tarificados a 0,199€/min."

Which states the establishment charge AFTER the free 500 mins.


----------

